# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - 20 May New Models [ OPPO , Huawei , LG and More ]

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [20 MAY 2017] 
We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	Samsung A9000 Repair File [ Fix ]#	OPPO R1100 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R1100 eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R3006 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	OPPO R3006 eMMC Pinouts	  [ World First ]#	Huawei U9508 eMMC Dump	  [ World First ]#	Huawei U9508 eMMC Pinouts [ World First ]#	LG F350S eMMC Dump#	LG F350S eMMC Pinouts#	LG D838 eMMC Dump#	LG D888 eMMC PinoutsYou can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

